# MySQL syntax error - replication stops on only one slave



## pbd (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi,

I have one MySQL server acting as a master and nine other as slaves. It happens sometimes, that replication stops on one or more slaves due to syntax error in a query. The thing that I don't understand is how it is possible, that the query triggers syntax error only on one or some slaves and not on every slave. Aren't the queries supposed to replicate to every machine in the same way?

Deamons are all version 5.0.90, databases MyISAM, one of queries that triggered error (only on one slave):


```
REPLACE INTO `sametable` VALUES (
'{xxxxxxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxxxxxxxxxx}',
'N' ,
'TI',
'2010-04-13T07:57:15+02:00',
'2010-04-13T08:46:55+02:00',
'2010-04-13T07:46:55+02:00',
'some text DN 3 x OA' some other text',
'3',
0
);
```

Problem is in badly quoted apostrophe after "3 x OA" in 7th column. This query has failed only on one slave. If network glitches was the cause they must have occurred on all 8 other slaves, which is IMHO very unlikely. 

P.S.: I've already asked at MySQL forums, but if there is a chance that someone here knows the answer..


----------



## pbd (Jul 30, 2010)

Solved. Network glitches was the cause.


----------

